
Arianna Huffington: Sexism isn't a 'systemic problem' at Uber - ZoeZoeBee
http://money.cnn.com/2017/03/20/technology/arianna-huffington-uber-quest-means-business/
======
seijaku
Given everything that has happened over the last few months this unfortunately
comes across as sounding pretty apologist...

------
draw_down
Trash.

